# Mucha kiejtése



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Alfons *Mucha*, cseh illusztrátor, grafikus (stb.) nevének helyes (magyar) kiejtését szeretném megtudni. 
Mivel a Wikipédia nem adja meg, feltételezem, hogy /muha/ lehet, de biztos szeretnék benne lenni.

Köszi szépen előre is.


----------



## jazyk

Igazad van. Csehül és szlovákul különbség van a h és a ch betűk kiejtése között, de ilyen különbség nem fontos a magyar nyelv számára.


----------



## AndrasBP

A <ch> kiejtése a magyarban nem egyszerű téma: nagymértékben függ az adott szó eredetétől, gyakoriságától, stílusértékétől és még a nyelvhasználó társadalmi helyzetétől is. 
Én a Mucha névben "erősebb", "keményebb" hangot ejtek (veláris réshang, /x/), de nálam ez lehet, hogy az orosz nyelv hatása is.

Itt egy cikk a Nyest-ről.


----------



## jazyk

Itt van a cseh kiejtés: Výslovnost Alfons Mucha: Jak vyslovit Alfons Mucha v čeština, francouzština


----------



## Zsanna

jazyk said:


> Itt van a cseh kiejtés: Výslovnost Alfons Mucha: Jak vyslovit Alfons Mucha v čeština, francouzština


Tökéletes! Köszönöm, jazyk.

Köszi neked is, András, ez tényleg így van, de szerencsére most csak egy, határozott név kiejtésére volt szükségem.


----------

